# Modify a kit to include a stylus?



## jon canfield (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi 

I've had a request for a fountain pen stylus. Does anyone know of a kit that might be able to be converted? With the exception of the Mesa kit, I haven't seen anything that is larger than 7mm, but perhaps I could slightly extend the cap and use a short section of tube for the insert?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 3, 2013)

I seem to remember a seeing Jr. Gent or Jr. Statesman on here that someone modified to include a stylus at the end.


----------



## jon canfield (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, I'll take a look for this. 

Jon


----------



## juteck (Feb 3, 2013)

Try this one.   

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/jr-gent-stylus-conversion-89826/

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jon canfield (Feb 3, 2013)

Exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks John

Jon


----------



## MarkD (Feb 4, 2013)

If you have the right size dies and some aluminum stock you can add a stylus to almost any pen. I have added stylus to Jr Gent I and Jr Gent II pens. Send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2013)

MarkD said:


> If you have the right size dies and some aluminum stock you can add a stylus to almost any pen. I have added stylus to Jr Gent I and Jr Gent II pens. Send me a PM if you have any questions.


:biggrin:You were only supposed to tell him about the Jr Gent 1's:biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Feb 5, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > If you have the right size dies and some aluminum stock you can add a stylus to almost any pen. I have added stylus to Jr Gent I and Jr Gent II pens. Send me a PM if you have any questions.
> ...


It's still my favorite ( and best selling ) for making a rollerball stylus!


----------

